# Cinesamples & Kontakt



## jayrmac (Apr 7, 2015)

I recently bought CineBrass Core, which is great library, but .... If I load two different instruments into one instance of Kontakt - e.g. Trumpets and Horns - I find I can only automate the parameters of the first instrument. I'm using FL Studio. For example, I can switch the trumpets between legato and short notes using midi cc#64 (sustain) automation. But I can't do this with the horns (unless I load them in a separate instance of Kontakt).

If I open the mapping page of the horns and assign a different midi cc to legato, say cc#20, it has no affect. I'd like to know if it's possible to have two Cinesample instruments loaded into one instance of Kontakt, and switch those instruments between legato mode and staccato mode independently - that is, using separate automation tracks. I know it's possible to do this with the VSL instruments that come with Kontakt. Is it a limitation of Cinesamples? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Apr 7, 2015)

I think this is not a problem with Cinesamples, or Kontakt at all, it's to do with how FL studio handles the midi channels. You need to set Kontakt to receive input midi, and then load up a few instances of the 'MIDI out' plugin to correspond. Like this: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/s ... fl-studio/

To automate the midi cc of the second instrument you have loaded in kontakt, 
-open the corresponding midi out plugin
-right click one of the knobs in the 'midi out'
-choose configure, and type in the 'controller#'


----------



## JPignatoMusic (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeap your best bet is to set up midi outs and configure the knob for cc control. I've linked a little pdf doc that shows how I have my FL template setup with Kontakt

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtnfglaqi0mhufl/Fl Studio midi set up.pdf?dl=0

[/url]


----------



## jayrmac (Apr 7, 2015)

Many thanks FrozenPlain and JPignato ... brilliant ... problem solved. I was using MIDI Out plugins to route the different instruments to different mixer tracks within FL Studio. It was the last step I was leaving out ... I wasn't configuring the MIDI Out. Now I can apply automation to the different parameters of the different instruments as I hoped. Many thanks for your very detailed responses, and the useful links ... much appreciated.


----------



## JPignatoMusic (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow Blake, your plug-in looks awesome! I'm going to be trying it out. This would be a stress saver cause I hate put in all those damn keyswitches lol. Thanks man


----------



## jayrmac (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Blake. That looks like a very useful plug-in. I've downloaded it and will definately check it out at some stage.


----------

